# 2000 chevy malibu key coding



## onewolf1952 (May 29, 2008)

I have a 2000 Malibu, the key got stuck and had to replace the key and tumbler unit, I have new keys for the ignition do I have to program them or just install the unit and drive?
thanks
Onewolf1952


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

If you have the Passlock II, yes, you do need to reprogram the theft module to accept the new lock cylinder. Here is the DIY reprogram procedure. There is another quicker one (10 minutes instead of 30) one that requires the GM Tech II tool but this should do the trick.


30 Minute Learn Procedure 
Turn ON the ignition, with the engine OFF. 
Attempt to start the engine, then release the key to ON. The vehicle will not start. LEAVE key "On"! 
Observe the SECURITY telltale, after approximately 10 minutes the telltale will turn OFF. 
Turn OFF the ignition, and wait 5 seconds . 
Repeat steps 1 through 4 two more times for a total of 3 cycles/30 minutes . The vehicle is now ready to relearn the Passlock(TM) Sensor Data Code and/or passwords on the next ignition switch transition from OFF to CRANK. 
Start the engine. The vehicle has now learned the Passlock(TM) Sensor Data Code and/or password. IMPORTANT: The vehicle learns the Passlock(TM) Sensor Data Code and/or password on the next ignition switch transition from OFF to CRANK. You must turn the ignition OFF before attempting to start the vehicle. 
With a scan tool, clear any DTCs if needed. History DTCs will self clear after 100 ignition cycles.


----------

